# Wattage limiters.



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

That's not a wattage limiter. 300W is the maximum you're allowed to load it. Not that it limits whatever you put onto it at 300W.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I removed them from the last fans I put up. :thumbup:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Electric_Light said:


> That's not a wattage limiter. 300W is the maximum you're allowed to load it. Not that it limits whatever you put onto it at 300W.


They used to be built into them. I was confused by the 300 watts because the limit is 190 watts.

http://www.hansenwholesale.com/ceilingfans/reviews/ceiling-fan-lights.asp


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I only have removed them when they go bad. With led and cfl I am surpised themwatt limiters are even be used


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I only have removed them when they go bad. With led and cfl I am surpised themwatt limiters are even be used


I had debated leaving them in. This one had started buning out bulbs left and right then quit.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

How can a wattage limiter burn out bulbs?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What's inside a paddle fan that would make the bulbs turn off and on again repeatedly in a blinking fashion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How can a wattage limiter burn out bulbs?


I have no idea but every one of the dimmer kind that burns up starts burnning out bulbs left and right before it pops a bulb bad enough to short out. I can't explain it but it isn't the first time it has happened. I had to take one out of a fan because they said the bulbs wouldn't last a week.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> What's inside a paddle fan that would make the bulbs turn off and on again repeatedly in a blinking fashion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A remote thats not rated for cfls?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> A remote thats not rated for cfls?



No remote. Incandescent in the sockets and its a semi new fan. I've never seen it happen before. It just blinks and blinks and blinks. It's not my fan or I would've torn it apart by now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> No remote. Incandescent in the sockets and its a semi new fan. I've never seen it happen before. It just blinks and blinks and blinks. It's not my fan or I would've torn it apart by now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The part pictured in post one would be the only thing I can think of. Did they put too large of bulb in?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The part pictured in post one would be the only thing I can think of. Did they put too large of bulb in?



It's possible. They looked liked 40s to me though which I thought would still be appropriate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> What's inside a paddle fan that would make the bulbs turn off and on again repeatedly in a blinking fashion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Limiting switch. Put some lower wattage bulbs in it and it should go away


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> What's inside a paddle fan that would make the bulbs turn off and on again repeatedly in a blinking fashion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you at the strip club again?:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> Limiting switch. Put some lower wattage bulbs in it and it should go away



If it is a limiting switch it must have failed bc I was told these bulbs have been in it for some time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Make sure that bulbs put in fans are ratted for Fan Duty ...




Pete


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't remove something that's part of the products' testing certification.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> I wouldn't remove something that's part of the products' testing certification.



Congratulations


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

bobelectric said:


> I wouldn't remove something that's part of the products' testing certification.


It failed and you cannot get a new one. Hunter wants you to buy a new fan if the wattage limiter fails.


----------

